# Fluval 306 canister- priming for the first time



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought a Fluval 306 canister at PetSmart for $89.99 on boxing day. Seems someone forgot to put the "1" in front of the "8", or it was a heck of boxing day deal. Regular retail is $189.99. 

I unboxed it in the store and liked the fact that you could mix and change filter media in the 6 individual chambers. For that price I figured I would give a go. The words "instant prime" on the box grabbed my attention.The other thing is that it is made of lighter weight material which is certainly a bonus for me. 

I finally set it up on Tuesday. I can't get it to prime. I have pushed and pushed and pushed on that "instant" plunger. The air bubbles come out the discharge and you can see the air rising in the intake tube. It just never seems to make it over the hump. 

The assembly and installation instructions that came with the unit are less than accurate. I have looked on-line for priming instructions/suggestions. I have tried just about every trick in the book. Turning the intake sideways, putting the discharge in a bucket well below the water line, trying with an empty cannister, full cannister, even sucking on the discharge tube. Nothing has worked. The motor runs, but I have only left it on for a couple of seconds on the off chance it would run. I am out of ideas. 

If any body has had experieince with the Fluval 306 canister and getting it to prime? I could really use help with this.

Thanks in advance

Judith


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't used a fluval canister but my experience is, as long as you get the canister filled with water and most of the tubes, the rest of the air will work itself out in a few min safely.


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

I also got one on black Friday for 89.99. such a steal. I had no problems with priming. I did fill the canister with water first to about 75%. plugged in the tubes and turned it on. I gave the knob a few pumps and off it went. 

It was pretty much plug and play.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought a 406 on boxing day, this will be my second fluval canister filter. It was also plug and play, there must be some blockerage somewhere. Because this filter just works.


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

how much were the fluvals discounted on boxing day? still 50% off reg price?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

acksonl said:


> how much were the fluvals discounted on boxing day? still 50% off reg price?


yep %50 off, I think my 406 was $124? before taxes. all FX6 were sold out, I think they were $180? or so can't remember. The thing I like about fluvals is that you can run it beside a tank instead of under, I tried running a ehiem 2213 and OMG so much work and you can really tell the flow is reduced, however with the fluval running beside a tank the flow is the same as under a tank.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

skyedale said:


> Turning the intake sideways, putting the discharge in a bucket well below the water line, trying with an empty cannister, full cannister, even sucking on the discharge tube. Nothing has worked. The motor runs, but I have only left it on for a couple of seconds on the off chance it would run. I am out of ideas.


 I had a fluval 305 for 3y. I know the feeling. 
You have to fill the canister, turn it on and you have to push rapidly between 5-10 sec. When you see bubbles, don't stop, keep pushing. From my experience, it doesn't work with an empty canister.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Double check to ensure you have the input and output hoses connected to the right side of the aqua stop and if you do the next step is to ensure you have the valve on the aqua stop open.

You can always try a powerhead to start the siphon by forcing water up the hose that connects to the strainer.

Check out this video from Hagen:




--
Paul


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Double check to ensure you have the input and output hoses connected to the right side of the aqua stop and if you do the next step is to ensure you have the *valve on the aqua stop open*.
> 
> You can always try a powerhead to start the siphon by forcing water up the hose that connects to the strainer.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that's what the OP forgot to do.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Also... make sure the hose for the return is not hanging down like a loop below the outlet from the filter, this will also make it difficult to get going. 

I got an fx6 for $175 boxing day woot! and its no coincidence all the unopened fluvals and aquaclears hitting the classifieds..


----------



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a 404 and had many issues getting it to start as well

dont be afraid to cut the hose - make sure there is little to no slack in the line
make sure there are no kinks
make sure the canister is FILLED with water. When i set mine up, there was so much water that putting the lid on forced some of it out. THats waht you want!

then plug it in. give it some good smacks to get all the bubbles out, and start pumping



and yes, i have had to start a siphon manually once or twice.... Aquarium water does not taste good


----------

